# Outsourcing - Beginning of the end ?



## karnivore (Feb 26, 2009)

Obama seems to have done it, well, actually close to doing it - nailing the big bad monster called outsourcing. Either this guy is on steriod or he is beginning to show that he might be just another Jimmy Carter in the making.


> Indian companies received a bad news from US President Barack Obama on Wednesday, when, in his first address to the Congress, he said
> that *there will be no tax breaks to companies that outsource jobs.*
> 
> This move, if pushed into legislation, will hurt India's BPO sector and if Obama lifts tax breaks, he will make it unattractive for US companies to outsource jobs to India.


Read on...


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

lolyeah


----------



## Pat (Feb 26, 2009)

Big deal..Even with the companies having to pay tax, "Local,American employees" is any time more expensive than "cheap" workforce (India) + taxes!


----------



## i dont exist (Feb 26, 2009)

ichi said:


> lolyeah


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2009)

If you have a look at the outsourced Indian I.T Industry works, you will know how much innovation it has killed. We are not allowed to think of something new but only what the client has told us to do.

Outsourcing has its drawbacks, it gives lots of money but also spoils the mind & youngsters don't wanna innovate much.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 26, 2009)

My jobs on risk  . Lets see what happens.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

^^mine is already jeopardized


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah. Its about time we started our OWN companies to use our OWN resources.
Indian IT firms are almost ALL service oriented.
I wish we had native companies in India like Microsoft which are PRODUCT oriented for a change.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ True.

After all, Necessity is the mother of all inventions, or in this case - innovations.


----------



## i dont exist (Feb 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah. Its about time we started our OWN companies to use our OWN resources.
> Indian IT firms are almost ALL service oriented.
> I wish we had native companies in India like Microsoft which are PRODUCT oriented for a change.



well that was the goal of globalization indeed and thats how the british got us  
poor when they were invading the country unless we dont stop exporting products instead of developing our own industries our economy wont get better 
we are so far only used as human resources for building their infrastructure abroad 
while we work for less standards


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

Remember what Bill Gates said when he was asked what he would do if US government stops outsourcing to max extent possible? He said that he would move Microsoft to India


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

As in economical slaves


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

We might also see more and more USA based companies opening their own development center's in India, which is good for us


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah. Its about time we started our OWN companies to use our OWN resources.
> Indian IT firms are almost ALL service oriented.
> I wish we had native companies in India like Microsoft which are PRODUCT oriented for a change.


Please don't give me competition. I swear I fear it badly.
I am already trying to start my IT business......and moreover I have no formal education in IT....please...please don't this to me


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> My jobs on risk  . Lets see what happens.





ichi said:


> ^^mine is already jeopardized



Add me to the list.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ sab velle log idhar hee hai kya ..chalo jaake MBA ya MS k liye padhai kar lo


----------



## nix (Feb 26, 2009)

good for USA, bad for india. americans have realised that they should make their kids learn science and math, or the whole of india will be there one day. 

obama has probably realised that and hence the cap on outsourcing.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah. Its about time we started our OWN companies to use our OWN resources.
> Indian IT firms are almost ALL service oriented.
> I wish we had native companies in India like Microsoft which are PRODUCT oriented for a change.



i think, all are applicable only for banking sectors/financial institutions.. and not applicable to IT companies in US.. 
one of my friend in US told me yesterday..


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

^^naah its  the sh!t nobody cares, Obama did it just to get some lulz. Americans are still busy with sitcoms and all jelly beans.

I am yet to see anything remarkable from Obama


----------



## red_devil (Feb 26, 2009)

obama has just said it ... nothings done yet...besides haven't our own BJP's PM candidate Advani's been saying he'll build a Ram temple in Ayodhya for looooooong time now...nothing's happened...

just like all auto walahs of all cities in India are bloody fleecers ... politicians world over are alike 

btw,


Kl@w-24 said:


> Add me to the list.



arrey bhai log ... mujhe mat bhoolna


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol
I havent got a placement yet n sudden shock of obama
Hmm lets c


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

red_devil said:


> obama has just said it ... nothings done yet...besides haven't our own BJP's PM candidate Advani's been saying he'll build a Ram temple in Ayodhya for looooooong time now...nothing's happened...
> 
> just like all auto walahs of all cities in India are bloody fleecers ... politicians world over are alike



If they do what they promise before elections, what will be their agenda for next elections



red_devil said:


> arrey bhai log ... mujhe mat bhoolna



Aur kya muje bhool jana??


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

^^Are game testing ka job toh hai na babu ?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

^^But Mai Baap to wohin US mein Baithe hein naa..Kya pata Dimag sarak gaya toh??


----------



## red_devil (Feb 26, 2009)

^ abey tu toh already employed hai...tujhe itni jaldi nahi nikalenge...lekin hum log ki toh vaat lagi hai....company main lete hi nahin..bus beech main latka diya hai


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 26, 2009)

And here I thought I will work for 3 months or so in call center to get some cash.. 

I guess lot of people will be unemployed again after this move initiates, damn this is sad.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2009)

i thought this guy is smart. he has proved otherwise. turned out to be a true politician.

trying to take the US a step deep into recession and head into depression. a bit over-exaggerated i admit.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ abey tu toh already employed hai...tujhe itni jaldi nahi nikalenge...lekin hum log ki toh vaat lagi hai....company main lete hi nahin..bus beech main latka diya hai



tum jaison ko mandir ka ghanta bana diya hai jab chahe baja ke chale jaate hai  yeh obama ki sarak gayi hai


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ abey tu toh already employed hai...tujhe itni jaldi nahi nikalenge...lekin hum log ki toh vaat lagi hai....company main lete hi nahin..bus beech main latka diya hai



Yeh baat to hai..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dhobi ke paaltu jaanvar (samajh jao kya bol rha hu) jaisa haal ho gya hai ab to - na collg k na company k.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

^^


----------



## mediator (Feb 26, 2009)

iinfi said:


> i thought this *guy is smart.* he has proved otherwise. turned out to be a true politician.
> 
> trying to take the US a step deep into recession and head into depression. a bit over-exaggerated i admit.


I think he is. Thats what they call the protectionist approach I guess and he is trying to save american jobs. But I think that move is gonna hurt US more coz

1. IT labour is cheaper in INDIA
2. AFAIK, the 'IT brains' is also better in INDIA where americans dial numbers even for the simplest of procedures terming them as problems and lose their temper.
3. Replacing the jobs will take time and mobilization of resources. 
4. Educating equivalent number of americans who are used to luxury and comfort is another story.
5. I think, Indians are flexible and more hardworking where you can make them work more and put a lotta work pressure.
6. Most importantly, US doesn't have what INDIA has and probably can never have i.e "JUGAAD".


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 26, 2009)

iinfi said:


> i thought this guy is smart. he has proved otherwise. turned out to be a true politician.
> 
> trying to take the US a step deep into recession and head into depression. a bit over-exaggerated i admit.


Lol...depression. I don't know what he is upto but I guess in the process he may piss off a lot of people. I guess he is next in the list of "Assassination". 

Garib ke pet mein laat marta hai saala!!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

^^sahi bola vidu


----------



## lywyre (Feb 27, 2009)

IT is not as bad as it sounds. American companies need to survive this recession and they can do that only by outsourcing. They have only got their taxbreak cut. Not their right to oursource. It is still going to be cheaper to outsource than not to.

In India's POV (Indian IT service sector), this is only a slow down and not a downfall. According to NASSCOM, IT services grew by 17% this year as against 24% last. So, cool down, it not Armageddon. Not atleast yet.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2009)

^^lol...lets see what happens. This crisis is not something new. And by next year you will see the worst, it has just started gaining momentum.

Already companies are giving 6 months unpaid leaves to employees. 

Hoping for a good future ! A future with less fcuktards.


----------



## krinish (Mar 20, 2009)

Hell with them....
I will tell you what ill do. I will buy some land somewhere remote where there is rain a plenty and soil good.

Ill grow my own food. Ill be a farmer. Practicing from two years, ready for the doomsday.

Now i want the oil to run out. I want the survival of the fittest age....


----------



## krinish (Mar 20, 2009)

curious. guy. said:


> well not anymore there is a report out there telling a little raise in global weather will cause crops to fail and bring famine to tropical countries---------
> 
> now thing what effect global warming will have in our country--------



Heard of Green house? 
Controlled temperature, Light, and moisture...

Im not talking about growing crops to feed a million. Its to feed myself and my family and the extra to sell it to the local market for some exchange stuff.

I wish money had no value...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

krinish said:


> Hell with them....
> I will tell you what ill do. I will buy some land somewhere remote where there is rain a plenty and soil good.
> 
> Ill grow my own food. Ill be a farmer. Practicing from two years, ready for the doomsday.
> ...



Kya baat hai, ab aur karne ko bacha hi kya hai. Itne America ke upar chal rehe the ab aagayee apni aukad par.  BTW where you will find the seeds for the crops if you eat your own food regularly and sell nothing to earn nothing.


----------



## krinish (Mar 20, 2009)

curious. guy. said:


> ok then i think you know about this one too what do you think of GMO seeds?



_GMO is not good man... Its bad for nature. Don't fiddle with nature_...


----------



## krinish (Mar 20, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Kya baat hai, ab aur karne ko bacha hi kya hai. Itne America ke upar chal rehe the ab aagayee apni aukad par.  BTW where you will find the seeds for the crops if you eat your own food regularly and sell nothing to earn nothing.




Everything we eat is a seed or has a seed.

One tomato, hundreds of seed. U need only 10 to make more than 10 kilos of tomato.
Thousands of grains, u need only hundred seeds to grow them and then we can make plenty.

Its not that we are not capable of greater things, We can hump US , if we want to. 

*Our system fails us, and we fail ourselves.*

But i like the idea of farming. Giving it back to the earth. Working hard, getting your hands dirty. Watching something grow and then reaping in the fruits.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


curious. guy. said:


> true it is also causing nutrient deficiency and health problems if you have to start growing you're own crops you need to find original seeds which is hard these days



Original seeds is not a problem. Some require, but most of them we consume we dont.
Like potato, onions.
Its the art of using the original seeds first and then learning quickly to let some plants to go to seed and then using these collected seeds.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

krinish said:


> Everything we eat is a seed or has a seed.
> 
> One tomato, hundreds of seed. U need only 10 to make more than 10 kilos of tomato.
> Thousands of grains, u need only hundred seeds to grow them and then we can make plenty.
> ...



Yes I agree with you. India has the largest economic growth. If it looks into its loopholes which are draining the wealth and fills them, then I think the day is not far when India will become one of the richest country in the world.


----------



## krinish (Mar 20, 2009)

And now this......

Overseas credit card scam exposed..

*A criminal gang selling UK credit card details stolen from Indian call centres has been exposed by an undercover BBC News investigation.*

Reporters posing as fraudsters bought UK names, addresses and valid credit card details from a Delhi-based man.

The seller denied any wrongdoing and Symantec corporation, from whom three victims bought a product via a call centre, called the incident "isolated".

Card fraud totalled £609m during 2008, according to payments group Apacs.

Symantec said it requires rigorous security measures of any third-party call centre agents and it believed the breach had been limited to a single agent.

The BBC team went to India on a tip off after being put in touch with a man offering to sell stolen credit and debit card details.

Two undercover reporters met the broker in a Delhi coffee shop for an encounter that was filmed secretly.

Advertisement

Secret filming exposes frauster selling stolen credit card details

He told the pair he could supply them with hundreds of credit and debit card details each week at a cost of $10 dollars a card.

After the reporters agreed to initially buy the details of 50 cards, the man handed over a list of 14. He said the remainder would be sent later by e-mail.

The man claimed some of the numbers had been obtained from call centres handling mobile phone sales, or payments for phone bills.


CARD FRAUD PRECAUTIONS
Customer should initiate contact - if bank contacts them, customer should arrange to call back on official number
Use different passwords for different accounts, and routinely change passwords
Avoid disclosing personal details, such as family names and birthdays, on social networking websites
Advice on avoiding card scams available from Card Watch

Q&A: Card fraud
Back in the UK, the broker continued to supply card details to one of the undercover reporters by email.

Nearly all of the names, addresses and post codes sold to the BBC team were valid. But most of the numbers attached to them were invalid - often out by a single digit.

However, about one in seven of the numbers purchased were valid - active cards still in use by UK customers. Their owners could have been subjected to fraud if these cards had fallen into the hands of criminals.

The BBC team contacted the owners of these cards and warned them that their details were now being bought and sold in India.

Three of those customers had, within hours of each other, bought a computer software package by giving their credit card details to a call centre over the phone.

Within hours of making the purchase, their details were fraudulently sent on to the reporters.

One of the victims said he was "disturbed" at what had happened.

Advertisement

Allan Little telephones the fraudster to confront him about what we found

The software was made by Norton, which is part of the Symantec corporation.

Symantec, which launched an investigation after being informed of the the undercover probe, said the leak had come from a single source which has now been removed.

In a statement it said: "We are investigating how this incident happened and will take any appropriate steps to address any opportunities for improvement in our processes.

"We have engaged with the local law enforcement officials in India and will cooperate fully with that investigation. We are in the process of reviewing all possible options to manage this third party call centre, including moving away from it."

A spokeswoman stressed that "rigorous security measures" are put in place at call centres. For example, staff are not allowed to take electronic devices, memory sticks, pens or pencils to their desks. Internet and email access is also banned.

Wrongdoing denied

Saurabh Sachar, the seller, denied any wrongdoing or illegal activity.

When told that he had been filmed taking money from undercover reporters, he said they had borrowed that money from him and were paying it back.

He said the piece of paper handed over to undercover reporters contained "some directions" and a "kind of balance sheet".

And, when accused of providing credit card details he said they were "not correct". Mr Sachar also denied sending more details by e-mail.

Credit and debit card fraud cost the UK banking industry £609 million in 2008 - a rise of 14% on 2007.

Much of that fraud comes from transactions where the card is not physically present, such as telephone or internet sales.

The UK and the EU have stringent Data Protection laws. India has recently tightened up its rules governing the use of Information technology, but it has no data protection legislation.

"India is only paying lip service to data protection," the Data Protection lawyer Pavan Duggal told BBC News.

"We don't yet have a dedicated legislation on data protection. Until such times as India comes across with strong stringent provisions on data security we will have instances like this keep on happening."

The huge expansion in credit card use in recent years has produced a new kind of fraudster - one that will try to exploit any opportunity to reach into almost any credit or debit account that is used to make telephone purchases.

Have you been affected by any of the issues raised in this story? Send us your experiences below.

Some of your comments may be published or used on other BBC outlets displaying your name and location unless you state otherwise in the box below
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Source

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7953401.stm

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7952423.stm
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Source

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7953401.stm

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7952423.stm


----------



## krinish (Mar 20, 2009)

curious. guy. said:


> That's bad but this is not the first time we are hearing something like this i guess i read somewhere two years ago that guys in BPO are involved in phone billing fraud by making calls using others numbers and listening to others call sometimes




But this is the first time on tape. And the whole thing was planned by* BBC*
So now the whole of UK and US will pay closer attention.


----------

